# Some Developments in My Life



## De Jager (May 29, 2020)

Hi all,

I have been on this board for about 2 years now. I haven't posted much recently but I just wanted to share some joyous recent developments with y'all.

On May 6, we welcomed our firstborn into the world, a little girl named Hannah Christine. We love her and she is precious.

Secondly, we are in the process of joining our local URC congregation. I had been in the CRC for a while but couldn't stomach how things were with the denomination. We are excited to be joining a faithful, confessionally reformed federation.

Reactions: Like 10 | Rejoicing 8


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (May 29, 2020)

Congratulations on welcoming your daughter into the world, AND on moving from the CRC to the URC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## timfost (May 29, 2020)

Congratulations to you on both fronts!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JennyGeddes (May 30, 2020)

Congratulations on both!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LadyCalvinist (May 31, 2020)

Congrats.


----------



## Username3000 (May 31, 2020)

When you’re riding high in this world, remember that in a moment the Lord may bring trials you never could have imagined. I say that to encourage you to double-down in every spiritual effort; to hold the blessings of this life loosely; and to admonish you to remember the absolute mercy and grace of the Lord upon you every single day. Praise the Lord for your blessings!

Reactions: Like 3 | Edifying 1


----------

